# Unlimited data and gnex upgrade



## mmtoman (Jun 25, 2011)

Right now I have unlimited data and would love to keep it! If I get a phone off contract and activate it would that go away?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BHuber09 (Jul 14, 2011)

Nope. Youll be all good then

Tapp'd from one of my Nexus Devices


----------



## mmtoman (Jun 25, 2011)

So i can keep unlimited data indefinitely if I buy from swappa or full price or something?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BHuber09 (Jul 14, 2011)

That is correct. Unless verizon pulls something that screws everyone that is.

Also verizon now has a payment plan so you can get the phone day one, and make payments on it across 12 months. Just an extra $2 every month of payments

Tapp'd from one of my Nexus Devices


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

BHuber09 said:


> That is correct. Unless verizon pulls something that screws everyone that is.
> 
> Also verizon now has a payment plan so you can get the phone day one, and make payments on it across 12 months. Just an extra $2 every month of payments
> 
> Tapp'd from one of my Nexus Devices


http://www.droid-life.com/2013/07/16/comparing-verizon-att-and-t-mobiles-new-upgrade-plans/

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

If you need further confirmation, I got a Note II off Swappa and simply popped in my Sim card from the GNex.
No call to VZW or anything. Still Unlimited.


----------



## fcisco13 (Jul 26, 2011)

Its just lease-a-phone.

WHATCHOO TALKING BOUT WILLIS?


----------



## Turbo Slaab (Dec 25, 2011)

So you can take advantage of the edge program without any changes to your actual plan? I'm still worried that a dumb employee will mess up my unlimited. I don't even like going into the store. Lol. However, being able to upgrade at the earliest 6 months sounds pretty cool.


----------



## deercreek (Aug 8, 2011)

No, the Edge program is only for people on a Share Everything plan. You lose unlimited data if you do that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidzFX (Jun 7, 2011)

Why would anyone on shared everything buy a phone full retail? Dont think that is the case.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

DroidzFX said:


> Why would anyone on shared everything buy a phone full retail? Dont think that is the case.


It's correct, you will lose your unlimited if you use Edge.


----------

